# Hedgehog happiness



## TimelyMeerkat (Aug 7, 2009)

I will be getting a Hedgehog and want him to be happy. What should I buy him in means of cages,wheels,exercise balls,food,ect.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Search through these forums and you will find the answers to most of your questions. All of those topics are covered extensively if you take the time to go through each section and read through the questions and their answers.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Cages - Head over to the "Housing & Accessories" section, you see threads about cage examples and discussions. You'll get many ideas and examples of the wide variety of cages that people here have for their hedgies.

Wheels - Reaper's Cake Walks are the best out there. But you can also do a search for wheels to find the other topics that cover it.

If you do a search for hamster balls or exercise balls, you'll find that people here are highly against using them, because of the poor ventilation and the fact that they have to inhale their own poop and pee while in there.

Food - Go to "Diet and Nutrition" section and you'll find a thread of "cat food list" where Reaper has kindly made a list of all the appropriate cat foods that we can feed our hedgies. Take a look there.

You can also do a search for "fruits and veggies" and treats as well.


----------

